
Computerizing people may be next step in tech - jonbaer
http://www.news-herald.com/lifestyle/20131223/computerizing-people-may-be-next-step-in-tech
======
lstamour
Chrome kept crashing on me as I tried to read the article, but if I understand
what I've read correctly put me squarely into the camp of improve-out-of-body
technology first. Better understanding of my body's context should not be at
the cost of implanting or trusting some technology for a fixed period -- even
biometrics. Personally I prefer Bluetooth Low Energy. Easier to swap out ID
tools or leave them at home if necessary. Easier to provide temporary or one-
time access via smart phones, or use the smart phone as a device to enter a
smart phrase or other second factor beyond the possession of the BLE ID or
phone itself. Next-generation 2FA will hopefully use Mac support of Bluetooth
Low Energy for years now to provide challenge responses for 2FA, making it
even easier than reading a number or plugging in a Yubikey, or it could
require a passcode on the device but then have the added benefit of easier
sharing between computer and phone.

------
dasmithii
Despite my curiosity for emerging technologies, this type of bio-hacking
scares me. I'm all for augmenting and virtualizing reality; however, embedding
devices within the human body makes me cringe...

Imagine if Google's next big product involved a brain-computer interface in
which the mind communicated directly with Google search. As great as this
sounds, the phrase "security concerns" belittles ethical issues here. On the
other hand, though, given medical resources, I would probably do the same
myself. I guess my fears are caused by mass production, mandates, and lack of
control, rather than the technology itself.

~~~
captain_mars
> Imagine if Google's next big product involved a brain-computer interface in
> which the mind communicated directly with Google search.

The term "Adsense" would acquire a whole new meaning.

~~~
arca_vorago
And that would be when everyone realized Stallman was right, but it'll be too
late for most of them.

------
algo27
I think that most people can agree on the fact that this type of technology
holds much medical promise. The public will most like have concerns about its
other applications. At what point is line crossed between medical need and
bio-curiosity? Is the privacy risk worth some neat statistics which may or may
not improve the users health? These questions will become more relevant as
accessibility increases.

As for the use of implants to unlock doors and so on, I find it discomforting.
Applications such as this are too personal and do not provide enough benefit.
Suffice to say that I will be holding on to my keys.

------
sn0v
The technologist in me screams "Deus Ex!", while the realist in me worries
about its implications for security and privacy.

------
captain_mars
When I read the headline, my first thought was, "How about humanizing people
first?"

As much as I love technology, I'm afraid our technological progress is far
outpacing the _wisdom_ required to wield it well.

Highly advanced technology in the hands of unethical or short-sighted people
can actually cause more harm than benefit.

